# OIL $110 a Barrell!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## tresrikay (Mar 12, 2008)

Heard on the news this morning that oil has hit a new time high of $110 a barrel,  this time last year it was $61 a barrel. Now the production, refining costs are the same as this time last year soooooooooo who is it or what is it that is hiking up the price so outrageously............ I hope we will not stir up any rabid ranting on this but I personally dont see how this can be the fault of our government, or the fault of the average Indian or Chinese worker. I know that when demand pressures supply as it is now, that prices rise as is the case with wheat and I don't here us ranting about the Indians or Chinese on that one, even though it is the same cause and the same effect, or for that matter us blaming Brown on that one.........It is obvious  to me the people that are responsible in both cases are the market speculators and the producers....... They see the Milch cow or the golden goose and wring both to stuff their coffers. The consequence as always is that those least able to pay are those that suffer the most, I cant see that a speculator hopping in to his Maserati will be too concerned if his fuel reaches £2.00 a litre or his loaf £2.50, sums so piddling to the recently added millions as to be of no concern.


----------



## Yogihughes (Mar 12, 2008)

The extra money is going SOMEWHERE!


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2008)

What i can't understand is how disel is more exspensive the petrol as it takes less processing than petrol and therefore should be less dosh to buy


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 12, 2008)

:





Trevor said:


> What i can't understand is how disel is more exspensive the petrol as it takes less processing than petrol and therefore should be less dosh to buy



As it is in every other nation of Europe, Diesel is the more environmentally friendly fuel and the governments in Europe recognise this. If I remember the crooks and villains that run the Oil cartels at first said Diesel was rising because of a shortage of processing facilities, that it was temporary and would be back below petrol soon ( they then released some pink flying pigs from there H.Q and took the sugar plum fairy out for a meal) Where I live diesel is now .6p above petrol. I wouldn't believe those lying, thieving, unprincipled scumbags, if they told me night followed day.


----------



## guerdeval (Mar 12, 2008)

Even the Kuwait oil minister has said the true cost should be nearer $60-$70 dollars a barrel,, OPEC say they will not produce more oil and are not meeting till September so thats written in stone so its ALL down to speculators, the prices being bid on now is for oil thats still in the ground, they call it 'futures' and its an easy bet as they don't need to pay for it yet they just issue 'papers'. The  problem is that given the whole world is heading for recession and the prices they were hoping to achieve cann't be realised unless China and India keep taking the oil and minerals but this morning alarm bells have been rung as Chinas manufacturing output HALVED last Month. With luck these traders will catch a big cold (but its not their money they're spending anyway) and the price might start to come back to where it should be, but there's always going to be an excuse why it doesn't come down at the pumps, by the way I'm in Spain where derv used to be cheap, best diesel was E1.26 here yesterday,  THANKYOU GEORGE BUSH AND BLAIR FOR STARTING THE BLOODY WAR!!!


----------



## autosleeper (Mar 12, 2008)

Trevor said:


> What i can't understand is how disel is more exspensive the petrol as it takes less processing than petrol and therefore should be less dosh to buy



Here, here, Trevor,  definitely agree on that one, it just does not make sense. They say diesel polutes more than petrol - so they then see an oportunity to raise another stealth tax.


----------



## sundown (Mar 12, 2008)

I have decided not to worry anymore about 
the ever rising cost of deisel  
If the price goes too high i will just downgrade
to a motorbike & sidecar with built in portaloo  
buy myself a big bell tent (green)  
and dib dib! dob dob!   
ging gang goolly goolly watcha! ging gang goo!!!!!!  
now where the heck did I put my woggle?


----------



## Firefox (Mar 12, 2008)

Diesel emits more particulates than petrol, and petrol is worse on other compounds. But I don't think the relative price has anything to do with pollution. It's more to do with raising revenue. Duty used to be lower, but they realised many diesel users were essential commercial users, so they could afford to hike up the duty and still get the same volume of sales to provide revenue.


----------



## t&s (Mar 12, 2008)

Firefox said:


> Diesel emits more particulates than petrol, and petrol is worse on other compounds. But I don't think the relative price has anything to do with pollution. It's more to do with raising revenue. Duty used to be lower, but they realised many diesel users were essential commercial users, so they could afford to hike up the duty and still get the same volume of sales to provide revenue.



may be you would like to pay the increase for us as you seem to agree with the governments policy of taking more money off us all for our chosen pleasure


----------



## Firefox (Mar 12, 2008)

You'll have to be more practical than that 

If you were in Gov, tell me how else you would raise the revenue to balance the books. Cut health spending/raise income tax/cut child benefit or education/raise VAT/cut pensions ?  etc etc.  Come up with something interesting and I might agree with you!


----------



## t&s (Mar 12, 2008)

Firefox said:


> You'll have to be more practical than that
> 
> If you were in Gov, tell me how else you would raise the revenue to balance the books. Cut health spending/raise income tax/cut child benefit or education/raise VAT/cut pensions ?  etc etc.  Come up with something interesting and I might agree with you!



OH SORY I THOUGHT YOU WERE IN THE GOVERNMENT


----------



## sundown (Mar 12, 2008)

Firefox said:


> You'll have to be more practical than that
> 
> If you were in Gov, tell me how else you would raise the revenue to balance the books. Cut health spending/raise income tax/cut child benefit or education/raise VAT/cut pensions ?  etc etc.  Come up with something interesting and I might agree with you!



maybe if we stopped fighting other peoples wars, 
then we would have billions extra in the pot
and could afford to ease up on taxes
*oh! i forgot*, 
we had to! cos sadam had weapons of mass destruction, 
ready to deploy in 45 minutes


----------



## Belgian (Mar 12, 2008)

Trevor said:


> What i can't understand is how disel is more exspensive the petrol as it takes less processing than petrol and therefore should be less dosh to buy


Surprised ? 
Here in Belgium we pay diesel: 1.1€/l, petrol 1.4€/l. Most Belgians are dieselers (of course). Government here will do something about it: compulsary fine-dust-filter in 2012 on diesels (only 1000€). Smog alarm fines: 100€, cameras ...x€ 
(they had last year 5.000.000.000 € taxes on fuel - and that for a small country of 10.000.000 people ).
The grass is not greener overhere; *we *are (of madness)


----------



## Firefox (Mar 12, 2008)

Yep, I was dead against the War too 

The party I voted for was the only one to oppose wasting lives and money on Bush's war (proves I wasn't in Government!)

I think the war is costing 3 billion a year or something. Now there's an actual suggestion: pull troops out of the middle east, and cut fuel duty; we're getting somewhere. I'm not sure how far 3 billion would go in duty cuts but it would be readily costable.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2008)

All very interesting posts, my view is it's that it's another rat trap and we have been all trapped as we all need our transport for one reason or another, i feel sorry for those who have to travel a long distance to get to work some of who are suffering hardship already with the rising cost of living and the cost of keeping a vehicle on the road.
Seems that the British goverment dont care a hoot about thier own people not that they ever did looking back to the war times and how they treated the soldiers afterwards.
Are we as british a doomed nation all for greed and power IMHO i think definitely YES


----------



## t&s (Mar 12, 2008)

Trevor said:


> All very interesting posts, my view is it's that it's another rat trap and we have been all trapped as we all need our transport for one reason or another, i feel sorry for those who have to travel a long distance to get to work some of who are suffering hardship already with the rising cost of living and the cost of keeping a vehicle on the road.
> Seems that the British goverment dont care a hoot about thier own people not that they ever did looking back to the war times and how they treated the soldiers afterwards.
> Are we as british a doomed nation all for greed and power IMHO i think definitely YES



yes i think we are


----------



## Belgian (Mar 12, 2008)

And you (British) will not be alone !!!!


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 12, 2008)

*In answer*

HI, In answer to firefox,Well the 1st thing I would do would be to cut benefits for all who have been on them for over 6 months. I would change the way job centers work, at the moment people just walk in sign on and very very few even look at the jobs on ofter, I would match the person to the JOB,s and if they don,t go to the interview, no money, if they go and balls it up, again no money.
Also at this time I would if in power look at the way things are done, at the take the dome in 2000 the costs just went up and up, the games at the moment doing the same, WHY. well you like me when we plan anything first look at one thing, whats the price and can we afford it, at the moment its just spend spend with no plan and never asking for a return on the money, the powers that be never get the best price because they don,t need to, they just rob the lotteries and in the case of the games tax Londoners more to make the short fall up which no ones what is because no accounts are ever made.I would stop aid to the 3rd world as this just supports endless warlords and does very little real good. i would try to kick start industry in this country and start making things that the world wants and just not import so much that we don,t really need, rubbish items from china like lead fillings, toys that break if played with, etc.
You just can,t deal with things by adding more tax on this and more on that, soon there will be money in peoples pockets and then we are all for it.
i would also make sure that companies who make most of their income from the UK do pay tax back into the system and not go off  shore as tesco just did, if things are true that for each £10 spend by each of us £1 goes to Tesco then thats a lot of tax we as a county are losing, add that to the £25 million going to children of poles who are not even in this country and the £90 million overspend on the games, and the £70 million given to indian by TB and the £95 million he give to Pakistan, the £10 million on cut price food and drinks for the 100,s of MP,s and god knows how much we spend on EU MP,s  and we are getting someplace, I could go on, But you know that their are things that can be done, they just don,t want to do them, its easy to just keep taxing.
terry


----------



## terry1956 (Mar 12, 2008)

*In answer*

hi, the armed forces of this country have always been put down on, even in 1588 after saving the country from the Spanish, the sailors had to remain on their ships in port dieing for want of food and drink, all this because the queen did not need them any more and did not want to pay them.
nothing is new, its just new to us.
terry


----------



## t&s (Mar 12, 2008)

*to cap it all*

today they added 4 p on the price of a pint 
partly to try to combat under age binge drinking what a joke they will only have to steal a little more to pay the extra 4 p
i thought it was against the law to drink under age in public so why do the cops  just pore it away in front of them .
ARREST EM ALL ,,,,,,,,,,if we dont have enough police there is enough on the dole to fill more vacancies than they need and the cost to us would be aproximatly the same  
terry 
formerly terry&sue


----------



## sundown (Mar 12, 2008)

terry1956 said:


> HI, In answer to firefox,Well the 1st thing I would do would be to cut benefits for all who have been on them for over 6
> terry



very good post terry
but sadly, the politicians all want the of votes of the
people on benefits and are unwilling to upset them
we cant win
aaaaaarrrrrrggggggghhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2008)

Goverments politicians are legalized gansters


----------



## Belgian (Mar 12, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Goverments politicians are legalized gansters


Yep, we have a lot of them in surplus. Send them over on a leaky boat ?


----------



## Trevor (Mar 12, 2008)

Belgian said:


> Yep, we have a lot of them in surplus. Send them over on a leaky boat ?



No thank you Belgian we have had to many as it is


----------



## sundown (Mar 12, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Goverments politicians are legalized gansters



there's only one way to fight unfair taxes trevor,

*bring back robin hood!*


​


----------



## Belgian (Mar 12, 2008)

.... and Lady Jane ?....


----------



## sagart (Mar 12, 2008)

My daughter's neighbours are furious...their petrol price at the pump has just gone to $1.35 a gallon!!
She hasn't the heart to spoil their plans for a holiday in the UK. by telling them what our prices are.


----------



## lenny (Mar 12, 2008)

sagart said:


> My daughter's neighbours are furious...their petrol price at the pump has just gone to $1.35 a gallon!!
> She hasn't the heart to spoil their plans for a holiday in the UK. by telling them what our prices are.



Is that $1.35 a GALLON, unbelievable , they must be laughing at us filling up at our tax collection points


----------



## Firefox (Mar 12, 2008)

The Iraq and Afghan wars are projected to cost 3 billion this year.

I think the Gov raises about 30 billion from fuel duty alone which amounts to about 50p a litre in tax (ex VAT revenue). So, in rough terms you could save 10% on fuel revenue by bringing the troops home (It's a bit more complicated because the troops still have to be paid for back here). But it might translate to  cut of  the range 2-4p a litre in fuel duty; Worth having.

And practical too because I don't think they'd lose many votes by bringing the troops back.


----------



## sagart (Mar 13, 2008)

lenny said:


> Is that $1.35 a GALLON, unbelievable , they must be laughing at us filling up at our tax collection points



OUCH! Typing error -£1.35 a GALLON at their local mart (£ not $).

Side issue. did you notice the drop in expense allowances of MP's(without receipts) from £250 to £25?
This, apparently, means that they were trotting to the feeding trough to claim up to £249.99 with no evidence...somehow I doubt if my firm would let me get away with that!


----------



## Trevor (Mar 13, 2008)

sagart said:


> OUCH! Typing error -£1.35 a GALLON at their local mart (£ not $).
> 
> Side issue. did you notice the drop in expense allowances of MP's(without receipts) from £250 to £25?
> This, apparently, means that they were trotting to the feeding trough to claim up to £249.99 with no evidence...somehow I doubt if my firm would let me get away with that!


Aye Sagart and i bet thats only the tip of the iceberg these so called politicians get off to lightly when they are caught out, where as if it were the common man they would lock him up and throw away the key.


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 13, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Aye Sagart and i bet thats only the tip of the iceberg these so called politicians get off to lightly when they are caught out, where as if it were the common man they would lock him up and throw away the key.



Our local M.P, Tory) has just been found to be renting his house back from a trust fund he sold it too, a big gaff in London that him and his wife, also a tory M,P, were claiming back megger bucks for and all perfectly legal. I think I will sell our place to a trust fund, then rent it back at £3000 a week and as I can't afford that I will claim back housing benifit to cover the costs.......... Now would you or I get away with it............. I DONT THINK SO.


----------



## Trevor (Mar 13, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Our local M.P, Tory) has just been found to be renting his house back from a trust fund he sold it too, a big gaff in London that him and his wife, also a tory M,P, were claiming back megger bucks for and all perfectly legal. I think I will sell our place to a trust fund, then rent it back at £3000 a week and as I can't afford that I will claim back housing benifit to cover the costs.......... Now would you or I get away with it............. I DONT THINK SO.



Oh no not the likes of us we would be hung drawn and quarterd


----------



## sagart (Mar 14, 2008)

HOORAY!!!???
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7295586.stm
no doubt they will find a way out


----------



## Trevor (Mar 14, 2008)

Good link Sagart  but as you say they will find a way around it.


----------



## Belgian (Mar 29, 2008)

*Oil prices*

A little history:
In 2000: 1 US $ = 1,2 €. A vat raw oil costed 60 $ = 72 €. At the pump we paid 0,82 € / 1 l diesel
In 2008: 1 US $ = 0,65 €. Raw oil: 110 $ = 70,1 €.  Raw oil became cheaper. But at the pump: 1,25 €/1 l diesel. 
If raw oil is cheaper now (in €) why do we pay 50% more for 1 liter diesel ???
Somebody is seriously filling its pockets. 
And if the $ will go up again ? I wouldn't think about that


----------



## tresrikay (Mar 30, 2008)

Belgian said:


> A little history:
> In 2000: 1 US $ = 1,2 €. A vat raw oil costed 60 $ = 72 €. At the pump we paid 0,82 € / 1 l diesel
> In 2008: 1 US $ = 0,65 €. Raw oil: 110 $ = 70,1 €.  Raw oil became cheaper. But at the pump: 1,25 €/1 l diesel.
> If raw oil is cheaper now (in €) why do we pay 50% more for 1 liter diesel ???
> ...



ITS called CAPITALISM, and it has always been a method of extracting the maximum amount of profit (for those hard at work on the phone to their stockbroker). whilst the idle ignorant masses waste their time consuming bad food, worse products, pay extotionate rates to borrow money, to pay hyper inflated places to live in sub standard housing and moan about the fact that they take a year to earn what the stockholder can make in a reasonable to fair mornings work, taking into account a reasonable lie in with the afghan hounds, a large pot of coffee and a good peruse of the financial times. Of course its our fault for asking for a decent living wage.  If we were'nt so greedy the economy would be hunky dory.


----------



## Don (Apr 12, 2008)

Belgian said:


> A little history:
> In 2000: 1 US $ = 1,2 €. A vat raw oil costed 60 $ = 72 €. At the pump we paid 0,82 € / 1 l diesel
> In 2008: 1 US $ = 0,65 €. Raw oil: 110 $ = 70,1 €.  Raw oil became cheaper. But at the pump: 1,25 €/1 l diesel.
> If raw oil is cheaper now (in €) why do we pay 50% more for 1 liter diesel ???
> ...



Yep, I asked the same question sometime ago but without the layout.
You are quite right Belgian, WHY ?
While I am here.
What is the price of Diesel on the Continent ?

Don


----------



## Don (Apr 12, 2008)

Quote"Of course its our fault for asking for a decent living wage. If we were'nt so greedy the economy would be hunky dory"

I hope that was tonge in cheek mate.

We have only ever chased after equality with them that rip us off.

Actually, that could be reversed, If the big companies didnt want such big profits, I wouldnt need a bigger Pension to Pay my way.
Utillities (water) my bill has just risen by 40%
Gas / Electric just risen by 14% (and another big rise forcast for the Autumn).

I am actually worse off, pound for pound, this year than last.

Dont get me going.

Don


----------



## terry1956 (Apr 12, 2008)

*maybe*

I was reading that shipping companies are demanding more diesel of a greener type and this is also helping to rise prices, But whatever the reason I think that the days of cheap fuel are well over, at the local service station diesel been going up around a 1 pence a week and is 1.16pl at the moment, in exeter its 1.13pl, last week it was all 1.17pl in the supermarkets, so its gone down a bit.
But as said its the big boys in the city setting the prices. I think china uses a lot of coal at the moment so can,t be accountable for all this.
terry


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 12, 2008)

To answer Don.
I was in Germany at end of March and the prices ranged quite a bit but Petrol at Euro 1.54 and Diesel at Euro 1.26 could be had at pumps.


----------



## Belgian (Apr 12, 2008)

*diesel price*



Don said:


> Yep, I asked the same question sometime ago but without the layout.
> You are quite right Belgian, WHY ?
> While I am here.
> What is the price of Diesel on the Continent ?
> ...



Today it went up again (could any one explain WHY?). Reference price at the pump: 1,29 €/l.  That is exatly the  double as in 2000 !
Nuts...............


----------



## Don (Apr 12, 2008)

New Rover said:


> To answer Don.
> I was in Germany at end of March and the prices ranged quite a bit but Petrol at Euro 1.54 and Diesel at Euro 1.26 could be had at pumps.



If on the continent petrol is dearer than Diesel about 30 cents. Why is our Diesel dearer by a good 10p than petrol.

Its barmey.

Don


----------



## Yogihughes (Apr 12, 2008)

I HAVE NO IDEA AT ALL!!!

Maybe it is something to do with Gordon Brown being a small dot in the world.

According to Mr Mugabe that is!


----------



## lenny (Apr 12, 2008)

Passed a Tax collection point today in Hemsley, North yorkshire, £1.18.9 pence per litre, anyone beat that  (diesel that is)


----------



## Trevor (Apr 12, 2008)

lenny said:


> Passed a Tax collection point today in Hemsley, North yorkshire, £1.18.9 pence per litre, anyone beat that



Some more places to aviod, tax colection points (Garages)


----------



## Belgian (Apr 12, 2008)

Why to governments aren't doing anything to lower the price ? 
Answer: less tax in their  pockets


----------



## Don (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, untill the disparity is corrected, I will continue to use Bio-Diesel at 90p a litre. 

Don


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 13, 2008)

Today I filled up my wifes car with petrol @ £1.079 p/l. I noticed that even rice rocket fuel, supreme, is @ £1.139 p/l and Diesel ( cheaper to make, less toxic to use) is £1.079. So now not only are we susidising Mr Mondeo, we are also susidising Mr Subaru and Mr Mitsubishi, as they burn up and down the dual carriage ways for no other purpose than to frighten every living creature within deafening distance, with their dustbin sized exhaust pipes, while pretending they look as cool as Lewis Hamilton because thev'e got a plastic spoiler on the boot lid. Why is it that we British are out of step at every turn? the whole of Europe sells diesel cheaper than petrol, but here diesel has become a subsidy for the school run rally, the souped up cretin car rally and Norman Majors golf club cronies.


----------



## Don (Apr 13, 2008)

Some time ago i was sugesting that drivers avoid The big suppliers Garage. I apreciate that in some remote places this wasnt possible. The point hat i am making check the following prices in my area.

 Morrisons - 112.9p 
 Shell       -  112.9p
 Sainsburys -112.9p    
 Asda        - 112.9p

Not that long ago Shell was a 1p-2p higher than anyone else. 
you can make a difference by voting with your feet or wheels.

Don


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 14, 2008)

Don said:


> Some time ago i was sugesting that drivers avoid The big suppliers Garage. I apreciate that in some remote places this wasnt possible. The point hat i am making check the following prices in my area.
> 
> Morrisons - 112.9p
> Shell       -  112.9p
> ...



Here in Macc, we have a cartel, and Tesco (spit, spit.) who I would not use anyway. are the only supermarket selling gold, sorry fuel, and they match the big boys penny for penny.Today up another penny to £117.9. Anyone got a second hand tardis with a permanent bed, 2 berth with four belted seats for sale?


----------



## lenny (Apr 14, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Here in Macc, we have a cartel, and Tesco (spit, spit.) who I would not use anyway. are the only supermarket selling gold, sorry fuel, and they match the big boys penny for penny.Today up another penny to £117.9. Anyone got a second hand tardis with a permanent bed, 2 berth with four belted seats for sale?



That's criminal, in an urban area, say £1.18p per litre, I was shocked to see£1.19p this weekend but that was in a rural area where you might expect it.

What we need is another fuel embargo, only this time ,the joe public need to give them all the support they deserve, if not ,I predict £1.50 by Christmas


----------



## walkers (Apr 15, 2008)

lenny said:


> That's criminal, in an urban area, say £1.18p per litre, I was shocked to see£1.19p this weekend but that was in a rural area where you might expect it.
> 
> What we need is another fuel embargo, only this time ,the joe public need to give them all the support they deserve, if not ,I predict £1.50 by Christmas


1.17.9 / 1.18.9 is pretty much the standard down here absolutely shocking that diesel is up to 9 pence dearer than petrol


----------



## tresrikay (Apr 15, 2008)

*Now $111.65 per barrel*

Just heard on the news its up again to a new record. Maybe we should hold a book on when diesel hits £1.50 ltr. I predict the week before the schools break up for summer.As the oil companies will think, well Joe publics hard up so he is not going on a package holiday, so they will be all on the roads day tripping, open the champagne boys.Also heard £1.00 = I. 24 Euro. What a summer ahead.


----------



## Trevor (Apr 15, 2008)

tresrikay said:


> Just heard on the news its up again to a new record. Maybe we should hold a book on when diesel hits £1.50 ltr. I predict the week before the schools break up for summer.As the oil companies will think, well Joe publics hard up so he is not going on a package holiday, so they will be all on the roads day tripping, open the champagne boys.Also heard £1.00 = I. 24 Euro. What a summer ahead.


Thee doth not protest enough, Well thats the english people for you.


----------



## Belgian (Apr 15, 2008)

Trevor said:


> Thee doth not protest enough, Well thats the english people for you.


Don't blame yourselves. 
Over here it is idem dito (if that could comfort you ?)


----------



## J&A (Apr 15, 2008)

*Its simple really, we are being ripped off!*

I work in Export, i have first hand experience of diesel prices going up and costing the UK more.  Business's are being jeopardised because of the price hike, but it wont stop until someone takes a stand again like the farmers did. (Im talking about the french farmers and not the british) I have to constantly pay up to 50% more than last year for a shipments to europe or rest of the world because we accept the price increase where as my equals overseas are laughing at UK because they say NO we will not accept the increase, and dont!. as a motorhome owner and afamily of two cars im ready to say NO MORE!  lets do something about it!!!! Sadly we are a lone voice in a big world!


----------

